

100 Prisoners, 100 lines of code - TalGalili
http://www.r-bloggers.com/100-prisoners-100-lines-of-code/

======
DupDetector
This is a duplicate of a submission from three months ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1652127>

It's also been discussed extensively in other submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1891212>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=834599>

~~~
TalGalili
wow... Thanks for pointing this out.

